# Turtles and Tortoises Illustrations



## kameya (Aug 12, 2020)

Since I can't really go any where during this pandemic moment, we all got to spend a lot of time with your shelled friends. I've also start working on my drawing hobby that I have put off in my regular life. So I started using turtles and tortoises as my drawing objects, either from my collections, or photos from online turtle friends. Here is the first one, a Hermman tortoise I've kept since 2010. I will keep posting new drawing at the later time.


----------



## zovick (Aug 12, 2020)

kameya said:


> Since I can't really go any where during this pandemic moment, we all got to spend a lot of time with your shelled friends. I've also start working on my drawing hobby that I have put off in my regular life. So I started using turtles and tortoises as my drawing objects, either from my collections, or photos from online turtle friends. Here is the first one, a Hermman tortoise I've kept since 2010. I will keep posting new drawing at the later time.
> 
> View attachment 303227


Very nice drawing! I will look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## kameya (Aug 13, 2020)

*Turtle illustration - Diamondback terrapin*
Color pencils on white paper, online photo with permission.


----------



## kameya (Aug 14, 2020)

*Turtle illustration - small turtle on the river bank*
Color pencils on white paper, online photo with permission.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 14, 2020)

kameya said:


> View attachment 303373
> 
> 
> *Turtle illustration - Diamondback terrapin*
> Color pencils on white paper, online photo with permission.


Super cool!


----------



## kameya (Aug 15, 2020)

*Turtle illustration - small turtle on log *
Color pencils on white paper, online photo with permission.


----------



## kameya (Aug 17, 2020)

*Tortoise illustration - tortoise by the pot*
Color pencils on white paper, online photo with permission.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Aug 17, 2020)

Very nice drawings, love your work!


----------



## kameya (Aug 17, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Very nice drawings, love your work!


Thank you.


----------



## kameya (Aug 19, 2020)

*Turtle illustration - western pond turtle on log*
Color pencils on white paper, 6x9, photo taken at San Diego Zoo.


----------



## kameya (Aug 25, 2020)

*Turtle illustration - hunting for prey*
Color pencils on white paper, online photo with permission.


----------



## kameya (Aug 28, 2020)

*Tortoise illustration - tortoise and the dandelions*
Color pencils on white paper, online photo with permission.
#kameyascape


----------



## kameya (Sep 2, 2020)

*Tortoise illustration - two tortoises by the rocks*
Color pencils on white paper, commission photo with permission.
@kameyascape


----------



## kameya (Sep 8, 2020)

*Tortoise illustration - morning yawn*
Color pencils on white paper, commission photo with permission.


----------



## kameya (Sep 17, 2020)

*Turtle illustration - Swimming Red-ear slider*
Color pencils on white paper, online photo with permission.


----------



## Zoeclare (Sep 17, 2020)

kameya said:


> View attachment 306532
> 
> 
> *Turtle illustration - Swimming Red-ear slider*
> Color pencils on white paper, online photo with permission.


Your drawings are so lovely! I love how you capture the personalities of each tort in their little faces.


----------



## kameya (Sep 17, 2020)

Zoeclare said:


> Your drawings are so lovely! I love how you capture the personalities of each tort in their little faces.



Thank you for your kind words... I believe it is the kind of details only turtle lovers can pick up and resonate... ^_^


----------



## kameya (Sep 23, 2020)

*Turtle illustration - Swimming Diamondback Terrapin*
Color pencils on white paper, online photo with permission.


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 25, 2020)

Just gorgeous!! I love your work -- keep it up! ?


----------



## kameya (Sep 29, 2020)

Oxalis said:


> Just gorgeous!! I love your work -- keep it up! ?


 Thank you... I will.


----------



## kameya (Sep 29, 2020)

*Tortoise illustration - roadside tortoise*
Ink and watercolor, online photo with permission.


----------



## Flimflambimbam (Sep 29, 2020)

I love your drawings!


----------



## Cathie G (Sep 29, 2020)

kameya said:


> View attachment 304675
> 
> 
> *Tortoise illustration - tortoise and the dandelions*
> ...


I like this. I want to do a little stuffy crochet pattern for a tort. But it also reminds me of my little guy. My favorite picture of him is of him peeking out from behind a dandelion.?


----------



## kameya (Oct 5, 2020)

*Tortoise illustration - tort on dry grass*
Ink and watercolor, online photo with permission.


----------



## Agathaade (Oct 5, 2020)

Your art keeps getting better!
Every drawing more complex and detailed than the one before, and now with the watercolor? Chef kiss!!
Keep it up.


----------



## kameya (Oct 5, 2020)

Agathaade said:


> Your art keeps getting better!
> Every drawing more complex and detailed than the one before, and now with the watercolor? Chef kiss!!
> Keep it up.


Thank you Agathaade... ^_^


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Oct 5, 2020)

I still think mine is the best you've done ?


----------



## kameya (Oct 13, 2020)

*Turtle illustration - mud turtle*
Ink and watercolor, online photo with permission.


----------



## zovick (Oct 13, 2020)

kameya said:


> View attachment 308818
> 
> 
> *Turtle illustration - mud turtle*
> Ink and watercolor, online photo with permission.


Very nice!


----------



## kameya (Oct 19, 2020)

*Turtle illustration - little fighter*
Ink and watercolor, online photo with permission.


----------



## kameya (Oct 26, 2020)

*Tortoise illustration - wild flowers buffet*
Ink and watercolor, own photo reference.


----------



## zovick (Oct 26, 2020)

kameya said:


> View attachment 309362
> 
> 
> *Turtle illustration - little fighter*
> Ink and watercolor, online photo with permission.


Very nice work.


----------



## kameya (Oct 27, 2020)

zovick said:


> Very nice work.



Thank you ... ^_^


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Oct 27, 2020)

I would very much like to see a drawing of my little one. I think it’s a really good photo.


----------



## kameya (Oct 31, 2020)

*Tortoise illustration - tort or treat... Happy Halloween*
Ink and watercolor, ref photo reference from Turtle Conversancy.


----------



## zovick (Oct 31, 2020)

kameya said:


> View attachment 310242
> 
> 
> *Tortoise illustration - tort or treat... Happy Halloween*
> Ink and watercolor, ref photo reference from Turtle Conversancy.


Very cute! Nice job.


----------



## kameya (Nov 10, 2020)

*Turtle illustration - snapping turtle on land*
Ink and watercolor, online photo with permission.


----------



## kameya (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving... Celebrate with your turtles and tortoises... ^_^
Digital media, own photo reference.


----------



## ALICENWNDERLND (Nov 26, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## Bmatic (Nov 29, 2020)

My wife found this set a couple of weeks ago - was left outside a house a few days ago on her route to work - we were struck by how it seems like fate.
Must admit the other two (only partly seen, sorry)


are growing on me as well after some initial resistance.. luckily we don't have space for 3 new pictures hanging up


----------



## kameya (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas... Celebrate with your turtles and tortoises... ^_^
Digital media, own photo reference.


----------



## Sarah2020 (Dec 24, 2020)

Lovely drawings what a gift you have. Thanks for sharing and bringing a smile into our lives. Happy Christmas and hope you keep drawing into 2021.


----------



## Ahwahnee (Mar 10, 2021)

Gorgeous! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 10, 2021)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> View attachment 309934
> I would very much like to see a drawing of my little one. I think it’s a really good photo.


I missed this one. Yes that's a really cute good photo.


----------

